# uber eats not allowing my documents



## anthonyboocock (6 mo ago)

Everything was fine till 3 weeks ago then out of blue was asked for my Driving License to be uploaded with a photo of the Front side of my driving license and rear or my CBT.

the issue is they will not take my Front of my provisional. I have the new style of the photo card. 

No one I speak to will say there an issue with the new style they just say I need to re-upload the photo and it needs to be clear and readable. but I have done this many times even scanned it on a scanner. 

I have told them I have the new style and their systems cant read it do can it be done manually but they just close the case. 

Have anyone got round this issue as it clearly an issue they don't want to deal with I have chatted on the chat and also on the photo upload page but they just stick to saying I am sending wrong document.


----------

